# Hi everyone! A newbie to this forum..nice meet friends to be out there.. ;-)



## 2_b_me

Hi everyone! A newbie to this forum..nice meet friends to be out there.. ;-)


----------



## benleong

I'm new here too, finally managed to register an account despite some issues

hello!


----------



## Joy P

*I am new too!*

Hi I have only just moved here from London a week ago

Are there any meet up groups to get together for coffee and share info?


----------



## benleong

Welcome to Singapore, Joy P!


----------



## ptrlee

Hi there! Yours most welcome. Hope you will enjoy your time here, help others ans will definitely find some useful information.


----------



## yglady2000

*I'm a newbie too...*



ptrlee said:


> Hi there! Yours most welcome. Hope you will enjoy your time here, help others ans will definitely find some useful information.


Welcome to Singapore frens.


----------



## GracieShen

ischeck said:


> Hi all, Welcome to Singapore and wish you guys good time in the beautiful island


I like how you said, "beautiful island".


----------



## bryann

Joy P said:


> Hi I have only just moved here from London a week ago
> 
> Are there any meet up groups to get together for coffee and share info?


Hello everybody, welcome to Singapore.

Actually, the whole of Singapore is a meet up place. Just suggest a location and a time and like-minded peeps will be show up for a cuppa.

Bottoms up.


----------



## glezhia

bryann said:


> Hello everybody, welcome to Singapore.
> 
> Actually, the whole of Singapore is a meet up place. Just suggest a location and a time and like-minded peeps will be show up for a cuppa.
> 
> Bottoms up.


Hi Bryan,

Hope you can keep up your usual meet up. I will be having my short holiday in Singapore sometime in September or October I'm not sure with the date yet. I will be more happy to meet some like-minded people there. In dubai we are having a weekly expat meet ups. I'm pretty sure there are groups like that in Singapore.

Jenny


----------



## bryann

glezhia said:


> Hi Bryan,
> 
> Hope you can keep up your usual meet up. I will be having my short holiday in Singapore sometime in September or October I'm not sure with the date yet. I will be more happy to meet some like-minded people there. In dubai we are having a weekly expat meet ups. I'm pretty sure there are groups like that in Singapore.
> 
> Jenny



Sure Jenny, a meet-up sounds great. Keep us posted when you'll be in Singapore.

Cheers.


----------



## prashanna

Hi Everyone! Just joined the forum.. Looks awesome with so many people from around the world....


----------



## meverick

Hi Everyone,

I'm a newbie to this forum looking for frnds in the weekend hangout.. plz mail me if ur intrested 
/snip/


----------



## Honeyrose84

Hey im Kim I will be in Singapore in September I will definitely like to meet up ;-)


----------



## alexwei

Hi i am newbie to this forum.


----------



## JosFr

hey all,
iv also arrived within the last two weeks,
hope to see some of you around


----------



## glezhia

JosFr said:


> hey all,
> iv also arrived within the last two weeks,
> hope to see some of you around


Welcome to the Forum! I will be visiting there by October hope to see you all soon.

Jenny


----------



## simonsays

Glezhia .. welcome to Singapore ..


----------



## glezhia

ecureilx said:


> Glezhia .. welcome to Singapore ..


Xie Xie.. I will post here soon as I finalized my holiday.


----------



## meverick

Sure we meet up once ur here... mean while i will explore some good places


----------



## glezhia

meverick said:


> Sure we meet up once ur here... mean while i will explore some good places


Thanks folks.. you are all very friendly..

Cheers

Jenny


----------



## darkwalker

Hello all,
I am newbie here too. I will be moving to Singapore by end of December. Let's keep in touch, cheers....


----------

